

Cops Are Handing Out Spyware to Parents–With Zero Oversight - johnhenry
http://www.wired.com/2014/10/cops-giving-parents-spyware/

======
greenyoda
This really adds nothing to the original EFF article about ComputerCOP, which
was posted recently:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8394404](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8394404)

------
johnhenry
It seems like our officials just don't have a good grasp on technology...

